# so spielen wir morgen. 3D auf normalem Monitor



## DerSitzRiese (7. Januar 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw&eurl 

ich finde es Hammer 

is in den UserNews leider untergegangen

@Mods: könntet ihr das Video einbinden? Ich habe es nicht hinbekommen: Danke


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Januar 2008)

Das is ja geil ^^ Einfache Technik und krasses Ergebnis


----------



## GoZoU (7. Januar 2008)

Bin zwar kein Mod aber ich machs mal 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw&eurl



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## SkastYX (7. Januar 2008)

Nice, sobald ich meinen Blauzahn-Stick finde werde ich das mal testen.


----------



## niLe (7. Januar 2008)

Geile Sache 

Jetzt weiß cih auch endlich, wie ich mir diese omniösen 3D Monitore vorstellen muss, die Zalman seit geraumer Zeit bei sich listet, aber zu denen sich sonst nichts finden lässt...


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2008)

Interessante Sache, muss man sagen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Januar 2008)

jetzt gibt es auch noch die passende Maus dazu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g_1...piegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,527212,00.html

oder halt die BrainMaus


----------



## GoZoU (9. Januar 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g_1B4LISV4 

Da hockt bestimmt einer vor der Tastatur und hämmert drauf rum, deswegen wird die auch ausgeblendet im Video ....würd mich mal interessieren ob das auch mit anderen Armhaltung funktioniert, denn so stell ich mir das auf dauer doch ungemütlich vor.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Jor-El (10. Januar 2008)

Wie geil ist das denn? Kann mich jemand einfrieren und in 20 Jahren wecken. Will nämlich bis dahin nicht an Gicht erkranken. ^^


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Januar 2008)

Wenn sich einer finden sollte der Jor-El einfriert, soll er mich gleich mitnehmen....... Das is echt mal sehr sehr nice!!!!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Januar 2008)

Klasse, was der Kollege oben mit der Wii angerichtet hat. Mein Hirn hatte schwer zu kämpfen, als Headtracking aktiviert war


----------



## HTS (13. Januar 2008)

Wirklich beeindruckend...   bleibt nur die Frage nach CPU- und GPU-Leistung, bis sowas auch mit mehreren sich in unterschiedliche Richtungen bewegenden Objekten flüssig funktioniert.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2008)

Hmm,

ich würde jetzt einfach mal vermuten, dass das kein großartiger Rechenaufwand wäre. Im Prinzip läufst du einfach so durch die Spielewelt hindurch; es geht alles so an dir vorbei.

Viel wichtiger die Frage der Umsetzung. Folgendes Szenario: Man hat ein super Spiel, in dem man einen 100 Meter Lauf absolvieren darf. Wie sieht das Dilemma dann im Wohnzimmer aus, ohne, dass ich den Fernseher gleich in die Ecke kicke? 

Man müsste einen enormen Abstand zum Fernseher aufbauen, damit die Bewegungen halbwegs vernünftig umgesetzt werden können. Da hilft dann so etwas wie Mausbeschleunigung nicht viel.


----------



## HTS (13. Januar 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger die Frage der Umsetzung. Folgendes Szenario: Man hat ein super Spiel, in dem man einen 100 Meter Lauf absolvieren darf. Wie sieht das Dilemma dann im Wohnzimmer aus, ohne, dass ich den Fernseher gleich in die Ecke kicke?



Ganz einfach: Man braucht nur ein 3D-Laufband...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Man braucht nur ein 3D-Laufband...



Ja, richtig. Das Wii-3D-Laufband mit Force-Feedback


----------



## simons700 (14. Januar 2008)

kann mir mal jemand sagen um was es in dem Video genau geht?

(ISDN)


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand sagen um was es in dem Video genau geht?


Im Prinzip um Headtracking. Du hast am Kopf zwei Infrarot-Sender, und am Fernseher/Monitor ist eine Empfangseinheit aufgestellt. Anhand des Einfallswinkels wird dann deine Kopfposition ermittelt und per Software das Bild dementsprechend angepasst. Dadurch entsteht im Monitor ein räumlicher Eindruck, weil sich das Bild deinen Kopfbewegungen anpasst.

Das Prinzip ist genau umgedreht zur Wii-Fernbedienung, bei der afaik die Remote der Empfänger ist und die Einheit am Fernseher der Sender.
Ich war aber ehrlichgesagt auch überrascht, wie gut sich das Hirn da überlisten lässt. Ein Verfahren mit Shutterbrille und räumlichem Effekt aufgrund zweier getrennter Teilbilder ist ungleich aufwendiger bei etwa gleichem Ergebnis.

Das tolle an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man ohne viel Mehraufwand damit den Wii erweitern könnte. Man braucht:
2x Wii Remote (einmal als Empfänger am Fernseher, einmal als Controller in der Hand)
1x Brille oder irgendwas mit IR-Dioden am Kopf
1x Wii Sensor Bar am TV (hat man eh)
Wii Konsole und passende Software, also z.B. einen Shooter mit Headtracking

Dann könnte man mit dem Controller laufen und feuern (wie in Metroid) und gleichzeitig aber mit Seitwärtsbewegungen bzw. Ausweichbewegungen den Schüssen der Gegner ausweichen. Du zuckst also nach rechts weg, der Screen bewegt sich mit, und der Schuss, der direkt auf dich zukam, geht daneben. Mann kennt das ja, wenn Leute Spiele spielen, dass sie dann oft unbewusst die Bewegungen mit dem Körper mitmachen, die ihre Figur bzw. ihr Fahrzeug macht oder machen soll.
Möglich wären dadurch z.B. Sachen wie Kopfdrehen im Flugzeug, Auto, Raumschiff = Kopdrehung deines Virtuellen Fahrers, Piloten usw. und somit Sicht aus dem Seitenfenster. Oder Ausweichbewegungen bei einem Boxspiel.

Theoretisch wäre es auch möglich, die komplette Sichtsteuerung eines Shooters übers Headtracking zu machen, also Controller nur strafe links rechts und vorwärts rückwärts. Praktisch hätte man aber das Problem bei der Drehung, nach 180° wäre die Spielfigur zwar umgedreht, man selbst aber auch und stünde mit dem Rücken zum Fernseher. Da bräuchte es dann einen 360° RundumScreen.

Wie auch Shutter funktioniert das Ganze leider nur für eine Person, dafür ist aber der Hardwarebedarf gering. Grenzen werden durch den Monitor gesetzt, die Objekte sind ja nicht wirklich 3D, und wenn eines den Rand des Schirms erreicht, verschwindet es, aber das ist bei Shutter genauso.
3D für die Massen gibts leider nur im Kino, wenn überhaupt.
Trotzdem eine gute Idee, die zeigt, dass es keine teuren Sepzialbildschirme oder Ähnliches braucht.


----------



## -=Hur-I-caN=- (14. Januar 2008)

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/


----------



## simons700 (16. Januar 2008)

@Adrenalize: danke


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Februar 2008)

*push*


----------



## tubez (25. Februar 2008)

Hammer geil!

Stellt den Mann um Gottes Willen bei Nintendo ein! 

@DerSitzRiese Danke für den Post.


----------



## rabit (27. Februar 2008)

Unglaublich!

Eigentlich müsste es schon früher drausen sein so etwas!

Gibt ja schon lange 3d kinos etc.

Wir müssen warten
will haben


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. Februar 2008)

bitte nach "PCGH-Futurama" verschieben. Dort passt er besser rein.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. März 2008)

warum verschiebt den keiner?


----------



## d00mfreak (15. März 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> warum verschiebt den keiner?



Zufrieden? 
Für solche Sachen solltest du die Thread/Beitrag melden Funktion benutzen, sonst bekommt man sowas net mit, oder zumindest erst, wenn man nen Blick in den Fred wirft 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ein Verfahren mit Shutterbrille und räumlichem Effekt aufgrund zweier getrennter Teilbilder ist ungleich aufwendiger bei etwa gleichem Ergebnis.



Ich würde sogar das Ergebnis als besser bezeichen. Bei Shutterbrillen hat man das Problem, dass die Framerate halbiert wird. Das heißt, man brauch nen Monitor der mal mindestens 100 Hz mitmacht, und noch ne Graka, die das Spiel schnell genug rendert. Falls man das haben sollte, kann einem immer noch schlecht/schwindlig werden bzw man kann Kopfschmerzen bekommen. Im Vergleich dazu ist der Aufwand mit der Wiimote gradezu lächerlich.

Edith sagt: Ghosting kann auch net auftreten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. März 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Zufrieden?
> Für solche Sachen solltest du die Thread/Beitrag melden Funktion benutzen, sonst bekommt man sowas net mit, oder zumindest erst, wenn man nen Blick in den Fred wirft




Ja, zufrieden. Danke 

ich dachte die "Thread/Beitrag melden Funktion" sollte man dafür gerade nicht benutzen... habe ich mal gelesen. Sondern nur um Beiträge zu melden, die gegen Regeln verstoßen.


----------



## Sil3ncer (23. März 2008)

ich finde die sache ja mal geil, wie einfach man das mit dem 3d auf einem normalen monitor eigentlich hinbekommen kann echt hammer


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. März 2008)

Hier auch ein sehr interessanter Link dazu: http://www.winfuture.de/news,37791.html

Basiert auf der Tracking-Methode. Diesmal erkennt die Software jedoch das Gesicht selbst, sodass man sich erst gar nicht verkabel muss. Das öffnet ganz neue Pforten.

Bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was in Zukunft für Spiele dafür herauskommen werden.


----------



## Adrenalize (24. März 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Basiert auf der Tracking-Methode. Diesmal erkennt die Software jedoch das Gesicht selbst, sodass man sich erst gar nicht verkabel muss. Das öffnet ganz neue Pforten.


Ja, sieht nach Head+Nose+Eye-Tracking aus. Ist natürlich etwas aufwendiger und evtl. auch fehleranfälliger, vor allem bei schlechtem Licht, da dürfte die IR-Brillen-Methode robuster sein. Andererseits hat sony wohl dank Eye-Toy schon optimierte Tracking-Algos im Regal... Ist auf jeden Fall auch kein über Ansatz.


> Bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was in Zukunft für Spiele dafür herauskommen werden.


Ja, ich finds vor allem gut, dass auch der Singleplayer-Markt so etwas "Liebe" abbekommt (das Tracking geht ja immer nur für eine Person sinnvoll). Gesellschaftsspiele vorm Fernseher schön und gut, aber die machen alleine oft weit weniger Spaß als in der Gruppe.


----------



## Lynx (30. März 2008)

das nenn ich mal genial


----------

